# Hot Plates!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey all, I was given four of these by my family... They originally was my Grandparents hot plates, then were put up for years.  I can just see my Grandpa sitting at the table with one of these, with his favorite steak... which was a 1 1/4" thick ribeye!  I feel honored to have these & will for sure think of my Grandparents each time we use these.  They need cleaned up a bit & reseasoned, but thought I'd share a couple pics.  I think they are unique & will for sure be treasured!


----------



## tropics (Apr 15, 2018)

They are more then a memory,they should be treasured,my friend and I am sure you will pass them on to your children.Very Nice
Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 15, 2018)

Those are really cool Justin. B


----------



## motocrash (Apr 15, 2018)

Too cool! Thanks for sharing :cool:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 15, 2018)

tropics said:


> They are more then a memory,they should be treasured,my friend and I am sure you will pass them on to your children.Very Nice
> Richie



Thank you for the kind words my friend & yes, they will be passed down!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2018)

Those are Awesome, Justin!!
I would be honored too!
I've seen something similar, but I can't remember where, and it was a Loooong time ago.
Very Cool !

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 15, 2018)

Those are awesome . Good to be connected to things like that , I have a few things that have a story . Means alot .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2018)

Are those ever nice Justin.  I've  never seen a set like yours before.
Its great to have something like that.  Something special that belonged to your grandparents.  And when you pass them down to your kids, they'll treasure them as much as you do.
I've got a set of crystal water glasses that my grandma got as a wedding present, and one of these years they'll be psssed on to my grandnephews and grandnieces.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 15, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Those are really cool Justin. B



Thanks buddy!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 15, 2018)

Memories are what we are made of...   Your life has been enriched...   Enjoy the memories...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2018)

We have a couple of those that I got at a garage sale, but to have them passed down is way cool!
Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 16, 2018)

Those are really neat, very nice keepsake. Better put one of those 1 1/4" ribeyes on!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow but a great gift from your family and bless the treasured memories they bring. Just plain Awesome.

Warren


----------



## nashtrash69 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Too cool! Thanks for sharing :cool:



Thank you for dropping a line, appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Those are Awesome, Justin!!
> I would be honored too!
> I've seen something similar, but I can't remember where, and it was a Loooong time ago.
> Very Cool !
> ...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Those are awesome . Good to be connected to things like that , I have a few things that have a story . Means alot .



Thank you, I agree...  Appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Are those ever nice Justin.  I've  never seen a set like yours before.
> Its great to have something like that.  Something special that belonged to your grandparents.  And when you pass them down to your kids, they'll treasure them as much as you do.
> I've got a set of crystal water glasses that my grandma got as a wedding present, and one of these years they'll be psssed on to my grandnephews and grandnieces.
> Gary



Thank you my friend!  Yes, nice to have something to keep us connected to those that are no longer with us...  To be handed down through the generations!  Those glasses sure sound nice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Memories are what we are made of...   Your life has been enriched...   Enjoy the memories...



Thank you Dave, appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> We have a couple of those that I got at a garage sale, but to have them passed down is way cool!
> Al



Thank you Al!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

redheelerdog said:


> Those are really neat, very nice keepsake. Better put one of those 1 1/4" ribeyes on!



Thanks John & yes, I'm going to have to grill up a ribeye soon!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow but a great gift from your family and bless the treasured memories they bring. Just plain Awesome.
> 
> Warren



Thank you for the kind words Warren, appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

nashtrash69 said:


> Nice!



Thank you!


----------

